# Trikes in Spain



## Triker54 (Nov 10, 2013)

An odd question this, I know, but someone out there may know the answer. I own a Goldwing 1800 trike and will want to bring it out to Spain with me when we move in 2015. I've looked on the DGT website to see about matriculation requirements but can find no mention of trikes.
Whenever we've been to Spain on the trike we've attracted hordes of people who seem never to have seen one before and I'm beginning to wonder whether trikes are actually legal and can go through matriculation in Spain. Has anyone on here successfully gone through matric with a trike? Or perhaps you know of someone who has?
Any info at all would be helpful.
Many thanks,
Peter


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

Triker54 said:


> An odd question this, I know, but someone out there may know the answer. I own a Goldwing 1800 trike and will want to bring it out to Spain with me when we move in 2015. I've looked on the DGT website to see about matriculation requirements but can find no mention of trikes.
> Whenever we've been to Spain on the trike we've attracted hordes of people who seem never to have seen one before and I'm beginning to wonder whether trikes are actually legal and can go through matriculation in Spain. Has anyone on here successfully gone through matric with a trike? Or perhaps you know of someone who has?
> Any info at all would be helpful.
> Many thanks,
> Peter


Can't help too much as I know little about bikes/trikes but trikes must be legal as one trundles around our village very regularly with impunity. I assume your trike is as manufactured by Honda - i.e. unmodified? If so I would have thought you wouldn't have too much trouble matriculating it. Or at least no more trouble than usual...


----------



## davexf (Jan 26, 2009)

Hi

Simple question :- have you got a European certificate of conformity? If yes then should be easy - if it is a "one off" then you´ve got more problems than you want to know about 

Davexf


----------



## jonmlb748 (Oct 30, 2011)

in paguera,Mallorca there is a company renting out trikes for guided tours ,they appear to be Volkswagen beetle type powered and they replace them every year. so it must be possible.though god knows how many visits to the test centre it will involve etc,etc


----------



## oronero (Aug 24, 2012)

I know that Portugal is not Spain but one of the moderators on the Portugal thread, *Siobhanwf*, has a trike registered in Portugal...I do not know if it is a factory built or DIY job but perhaps she can help with regards to Cert. of Conformity information.

It might be a similar process to the Portuguese system, or rather not to dissimilar with regards to registering it there.


----------



## Triker54 (Nov 10, 2013)

Thanks everyone. Honda don't make the trike themselves. They build a normal Goldwing which is then converted into a trike in this country using a kit produced in California. The result is a machine with all the comfort, style and power of a Goldwing Motorcycle but which can't fall over!
Clearly my next step is to get the Certificate of conformity. As the trike is a hybrid I suspect this won't be easy but at least I know where to start.
Many thanks,
Peter


----------



## davexf (Jan 26, 2009)

Hi Peter, 

Please come back and let us know how you got on; it adds to a collective knowledge. 

Davexf


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

Triker54 said:


> Thanks everyone. Honda don't make the trike themselves. They build a normal Goldwing which is then converted into a trike in this country using a kit produced in California. The result is a machine with all the comfort, style and power of a Goldwing Motorcycle but which can't fall over!
> Clearly my next step is to get the Certificate of conformity. As the trike is a hybrid I suspect this won't be easy but at least I know where to start.
> Many thanks,
> Peter


There are definitely trikes here....Spain has a big custom biker population. Much more so than the UK.

I'd be inclined to get some advice from a local bike dealer.....the bigger ones tend to have a gestor on call, who can handle the paperwork side. And the dealer could advise on whether you'll need to switch headlights etc.

The other thing is that these people will be part of the system....and stuff like this can go through a lot easier when you've got people in the know who have _connections_.


----------



## Triker54 (Nov 10, 2013)

Thanks again everyone. I doubt that I'll ever understand why a Nationality as laid back and 'manana-ish' as the Spanish are so obsessed with bureaucracy and paperwork. Once I've got past this latest paperchase I'll post to let others know how best to do it.
Peter


----------

